# bloodpythonMA's Picture/video thread



## bloodpythonMA (Feb 17, 2011)

Currently own
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 GBB
0.2 G. rosea
0.1 P. imperator

LP then...










LP Now











P. regalis









































Avicularia versicolor





















P. irminia











GBB
premolt















post molt







Adding A. minatrix and Chilobrachys fimbriatus to the lineup ASAP and then a few others 

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------

Sling enclosure tutorial
[YOUTUBE]90_8jgeaqwI[/YOUTUBE]

My P. regalis
[YOUTUBE]4n41hGjGVPQ[/YOUTUBE]

Containers
[YOUTUBE]Ix-5QipuCjs[/YOUTUBE]

Webcam test
[YOUTUBE]M93KEUZVAHQ[/YOUTUBE]

There will be more to come


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got 0.1.2 Avicularia minatrix in the mail 
Here are some QUICK pics, I took before they are getting settled in:}
Female





















Unsexed #1 (I'm leaning towards female)
















Unsexed #2
















They FAST like grease lightning!!! 
LOVING them!! 
Special thanks for Arachnofien909 and ErinKelley


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Feb 25, 2011)

Those pictures from early are shotty  >__<
Here are some better ones I took tonight whilst actually taking my time  

0.1




















Spinneret's pic.






Number 2 unsexed











Number 1 Unsexed
















And a bonus couple pics of one of my P. irminia's that molted recently


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 25, 2011)

I would kill for one of your minatrix. So awesome looking.

Matt


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 1, 2011)

redrumpslump said:


> I would kill for one of your minatrix. So awesome looking.
> 
> Matt


Thanks!! 
They are quickly becomming my favorites! They are the only T species I have REAL aspirations to breed. Because they are so neat. 

My GBB looking rather plump
















My minatrix being a speed demon ;P
[YOUTUBE]whaaxnV-Zqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 6, 2011)

P. irminia Baby got back!


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 11, 2011)

New H. maculata











[YOUTUBE]Zu-YLjsIjGc&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


and Lampropelma nigerimmum 






Next on the list is P. subfusca and Chilobrachys fimbriatus


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 16, 2011)

GBB molted again
















And I caught the lil L. nigerimmum out and about


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweet pics and collection but I'd get that GBB set up on some different substrate if I were you...


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Apr 13, 2011)

Avicularia versicolor #1 post molt
















Versicolor #2 pre-molt






first time I've seen my Lampropelma nigerimmum since it molted











My "Big(ger)" Avicularia minatrix freshly post molt





















Smaller Avicularia minatrix that molted about 2 weeks ago (the other smaller one molted this week)











King baboon that is going to a friend







Whiteplains, NY Reptile Expo is this sunday, So I'll be on the lookout for P. pulcher, Chilobrachys fimbriatus and E. murinus


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Apr 18, 2011)

Went to whiteplains and hangout with the wonderful ppl of Net-bug 
Picked up an
Avicularia diversipes





Ephobopus murinus 






Also grabbed an H. mac from another table






And came home to my Lasiodora parahybana molting.... Checked it this morning and it's now a mature male


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Apr 19, 2011)

Poecilotheria subfusca
"Lowland"


----------



## bloodpythonMA (May 4, 2011)

Avicularia minatrix




















A. versicolor






GBB molted again 










Looking like female


----------



## JC (May 4, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## Rabid538 (May 5, 2011)

I'm wicked jealous of your A. diversipes and L. nigerrimum. And your minatrix is gorgeous! Sorry I didn't see you for long at the expo, I had to leave earlier than expected. But if either of your H. macs turn out male, keep me in mind, I have a female.


----------



## bloodpythonMA (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, thank you 
Was good meeting u at the manchester show, even if it was only for a little while  You gonna be at the MA Reptile Expo 5/21? I'll be vending with a few T's available 

L. nigerimmum post molt
















GBB 





















P. irminia #2


----------



## Rabid538 (May 16, 2011)

It was good meeting you as well  Sadly, I won't be able to make it to that one. I have to wait until October for the next Manchester expo. That's great that you are vending! I hope it goes well. Which species are you selling?


----------



## bloodpythonMA (May 16, 2011)

Gonna be selling my smaller H. maculata, one of the versicolors and one of the P. irminias.
this is from before it molted





this one just molted





and so did this one





and im VERY hesitantly bringing my GBB... I think I'm gonna set her price high 'cause I dont think i wanna let her go lol






And my friend will have his Brazillian black for sale as well as some snakes and blue tongue skinks


----------



## Rabid538 (May 16, 2011)

That's awesome! Your GBB is a beauty, I would be hesitant too.


----------



## bloodpythonMA (May 22, 2011)

P. subfusca("lowland")






P. metallica 











And at the expo, I actually traded the GBB... But picked up
Female mature B. smithi 















And a M. balfouri sling :drool:


----------



## CFleming (May 22, 2011)

Very nice Rob! You have some very nice Ts. I LOVE the P metalicca. And awesome pics as usual.

You may not remember me but you got me into Ts a few months back. I started asking you question on AA.com and I got my first T an Avic versicolor sling. Well its doing great! Its molted a couple of times with me and is now showing adult colors. My collection has grown quite a bit since then. I know have 23 Ts with 11 different spp, even a few OW specimens. It is all because of you. It was pics of your Ts and your willingness to answer all of my noobie questions that got me to overcome my fear and embrace these amazing creatures and this wonderful hobby. I have no doubt that if I hadnt looked at your thread I would still be an arachnaphobe. Thanks again Rob.


----------



## bloodpythonMA (May 23, 2011)

CFleming said:


> Very nice Rob! You have some very nice Ts. I LOVE the P metalicca. And awesome pics as usual.
> 
> You may not remember me but you got me into Ts a few months back. I started asking you question on AA.com and I got my first T an Avic versicolor sling. Well its doing great! Its molted a couple of times with me and is now showing adult colors. My collection has grown quite a bit since then. I know have 23 Ts with 11 different spp, even a few OW specimens. It is all because of you. It was pics of your Ts and your willingness to answer all of my noobie questions that got me to overcome my fear and embrace these amazing creatures and this wonderful hobby. I have no doubt that if I hadnt looked at your thread I would still be an arachnaphobe. Thanks again Rob.


Thank you :worship:
I'm glad you got over your fear and can see the beauty in these creatures now man! Can't wait to see some pics of what you have!  If you have any questions or anything, feel free to shoot me a message man 
Keep rockin'!


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 15, 2011)

Avicularia diversipes 

























 Sex?






Avicularia minatrix #2










Sex?






Avicularia minatrix #1










Sex?






Freshly molted P. subfusca











L. nigerimmum






A. versicolor















Sex?






H. maculata fresh molt sex?






P. irminia fresh molted


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 19, 2011)

Ephobopus murinus gracing me with it's presence...





H. maculata post molt











A friend requested some molt pics, so I guess I'll pass 'em on here as well 
L. nigerimmum molt





A. diversipes molt










A. minatrix molt










P. irminia molt





GBB molt


----------



## jukahman (Jun 19, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 19, 2011)

jukahman said:


> Great collection!


Thanks!:worship:
I haves female Chilobrachys fimbriatus comming in this week, which I'm very excited for! Then I need to get a P. ornata and Psalmopoeus pulcher and my collections complete


----------



## Philth (Jun 19, 2011)

bloodpythonMA said:


> and my collections complete


Yeah good luck with that, I said 10-15 years ago, a few thousand spiders less

Later, Tom


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 19, 2011)

Philth said:


> Yeah good luck with that, I said 10-15 years ago, a few thousand spiders less
> 
> Later, Tom


lol, I started out with a list of T's that I wanted to keep and I've pretty much got it figured out. T's are my side hobby, as I do snakes mostly  My t's are just for cool displays, I want a female of each of my goal species and then im done( aside from wanting to try breeding the A. minatrix) .
As of now, I'm missing P. pulcher, P. ornata and C. cyanupubescens and I'm done  I figured P. metallica and M. balfouri would be my last, but I guess not lol


----------



## super-pede (Jun 20, 2011)

do ya got any blood pythons? those guys are tight.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 20, 2011)

damn beautiful snakes!


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 22, 2011)

New in from  tjmi2000
big thanks for hooking me up with this Chilobrachys fimbriatus female, I LOVE her  





















:worship::worship:


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YAsL6wbiqqw[/YOUTUBE]
;P


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 26, 2011)

That's a good looking fimbriatus you got there. Nice looking snakes too!


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jun 26, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a good looking fimbriatus you got there. Nice looking snakes too!


Thanks man  much appreciated


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jan 25, 2012)

Diversipes fresh molt











Adult female P. regalis





















P. metallica getting some color.































C. fimbriatus
















gbb






Still unidentified T. (thinking some sort of Chilobrachys sp?)


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 25, 2012)

bloodpythonMA said:


> Still unidentified T. (thinking some sort of Chilobrachys sp?)


Looks like a Phlogius, crassipes I'd imagine.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 25, 2012)

Some great pics! I love the regalis


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Mar 4, 2012)

A. diversipes










N. chromatus










P. ornata





P. metallica













































Mystery T


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Apr 9, 2012)

New mature female Avicularia versicolor


























Avicularia diversipes











Ephobopus murinus











Poecilotheria subfusca (highland)






B. emilia






Acanthoscurria geniculata






Nhandu chromatus


----------



## grayzone (Apr 9, 2012)

bloodpythonMA said:


> Still unidentified T. (thinking some sort of Chilobrachys sp?)


could it be a dyscolus? Asian smokey?

---------- Post added 04-09-2012 at 04:05 PM ----------

love the diversipes and the E murinus too


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Apr 9, 2012)

Mystery T Updated Pic


----------

